# male boia



## Maria_del_Valle

"sapeva che mi ero fatto un male boia cadendo sul terreno duro."

"Sabía che mi había hecho un mal verdugo cayendo sobre el terreno duro" ¿Quién me explica eso del mal verdugo en términos deportivos? sé que debe ser que él sabía que había hecho mal consigo mismo cayendo sobre mal terreno, pero ¿hay algún modo de decirlo? gracias


----------



## fer1975

Maria_del_Valle said:


> "sapeva che mi ero fatto un male boia cadendo sul terreno duro."
> 
> "Sabía che mi había hecho un mal verdugo cayendo sobre el terreno duro" ¿Quién me explica eso del mal verdugo en términos deportivos? sé que debe ser que él sabía que había hecho mal consigo mismo cayendo sobre mal terreno, pero ¿hay algún modo de decirlo? gracias


Farsi un Male boia es una expresio'n que significa *" hacerse mucho dano".*


----------



## Larroja

fer1975 said:


> Farsi un Male boia es una expresio'n que significa *" hacerse mucho dano".*



O también: si digo que algo "mi fa un male boia" significa que me duele muchísimo.


----------



## gatogab

Farsi un male boia = *sacarse la mugre*
Molto informale, ma rende bene l'idea

gg


----------



## Neuromante

Gatobab: Estás poniendo localismos peruanos, no expresiones generales.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Gatobab: Estás poniendo localismos peruanos, no expresiones generales.


¿Por qué?....'_Farsi un male boia'_ ti pare italiano o non sará una espressione locale, addirittura?
E tu come lo direste in spagnolo?
¿Hacerse mucho daño?
Si dices así, estas equivocado, porque '_hacerse mucho daño _o '_hacerse muy mal'_  se dice '_farsi molto male/danno'._
Debes poner el equivalente a 'farsi un male boia' en castellano.
¿Estas de acuerdo?
Chaíto.

gg


----------



## Silvia10975

Piccolo chiarimento:
"Farsi un male boia/cane" etc., sono ovviamente colloquiali, ma non localismi. Si usano in tutta Italia.


----------



## 0scar

_Sabía que me había hecho mierda_/_que me había roto todo/que me había hecho pelota_


----------



## gatogab

fer1975 said:


> Hola Gatogab Neuromante tiene razo'n. "Farsi un male boia" no es una expresio'n local, se dice y se entiende en toda Italia. Por encima de eso, te equivocas cuando dices que "Farsi un male boia" no significa "Farsi molto male", la u'nica diferencia es que es ma's coloquial.


Hola Silvia.
¿Tú cómo lo dirías en español que se entendiera hasta en Guinea Ecuatorial?
Abrazos.
gg


----------



## Silvia10975

Ah no tengo la menor idea, yo soy italiana  
Creo que diría sencillamente "me hice mucho daño".


----------



## Silvia10975

Cerchi la sfumatura, me ne rendo conto, ma credo che la sfumatura sia diversa di paese in paese per quanto riguarda la lingua spagnola e dove si capisce da una parte, non si capirebbe da un'altra.
Anche se la sfumatura che dici ovviamente esiste, devo comunque ribadire che "mi sono fatto un male boia" corrisponde a "mi sono fatto molto male".


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Vale chicos/as...no os desmadreis con el chateo. Me voy a quedar con "supe que me fastidié cayendo sobre el terreno duro" ;P


----------



## gatogab

Maria_del_Valle said:


> Vale chicos/as...no os desmadreis con el chateo. Me voy a quedar con "supe que me fastidié cayendo sobre el terreno duro" ;P


 
Nada que ver, Maria.
Uno no se 'fastidia' cayendo sobre el terreno duro. Las moscas y los zancudos dan fastidio. Caerse en un terreno duro es hacerse mal. Provoca dolor.

gg


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

gatogab said:


> Nada que ver, Maria.
> Uno no se 'fastidia' cayendo sobre el terreno duro. Las moscas y los zancudos dan fastidio. Caerse en un terreno duro es hacerse mal. Provoca dolor.
> 
> gg


 
Pues eso depende...aqui es muy normal decir "me he fastidiado el pie cuando caí" que es lo mismo que "me hice daño". Tengo que llevármelo al terreno del dialecto juvenil o no cuela. ;P


----------



## Neuromante

Un daño de mil pares de cojones
Esta forma la usará cualquiera menos un niño y más bestia no se me ocurre


----------



## lautaro

Neuromante said:


> Gatobab: Estás poniendo localismos peruanos, no expresiones generales.


 
¿"Localismos peruanos"?
En Chile se utiliza muy a menudo...Es más: "un male boia" es una frase jergal en italiano.

LAU


----------



## Antpax

Maria_del_Valle said:


> Pues eso depende...aqui es muy normal decir "me he fastidiado el pie cuando caí" que es lo mismo que "me hice daño". Tengo que llevármelo al terreno del dialecto juvenil o no cuela. ;P


 
Hola:

Una expresión diría un chaval podría ser "me hice un montón de daño", pero es flojita. En España, que hasta los chavales hablan mal, podríamos decir "me hice un daño de la hostia/del copón" , si quieres algo más fuertecito. Algo intermedio podría ser "me hice un huevo de daño" o "me jodí vivo cuando me caí al suelo"

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Larroja

Silvia10975 said:


> Piccolo chiarimento:
> "Farsi un male boia/cane" etc., sono ovviamente colloquiali, ma non localismi. Si usano in tutta Italia.



Cara Silvia, 
non ne sarei così certa. Sono d'accordo sul fatto che sia un'espressione che tutti gli italiani sono in grado di capire, perché è entrata nel linguaggio colloquiale standardizzato dai giornali o dai libri, ma non sul fatto che tutti la usino. Credo sia molto più comune sentirla nel Nord che non a Sud. In un'isola come la Sardegna, per esempio, la percentuale di chi la usa comunemente è ridotta al minimo, credo.


----------



## Silvia10975

Sarebbe interessante aprire un thread al riguardo sul forum Solo Italiano, per vedere come è distribuita nelle sue varianti in tutta la penisola.


----------



## lautaro

Silvia10975 said:


> Sarebbe interessante aprire un thread al riguardo sul forum Solo Italiano, per vedere come è distribuita nelle sue varianti in tutta la penisola.


 
fatto...butta un occhio http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=6609441#post6609441

LAU


----------



## Silvia10975

Perfetto, ottima risorsa per questo thread


----------



## gatogab

> "me hice un daño de la hostia/del copón"


Entendería esto solo si viera tu cara de dolor, caro Antonio.
Así como tú, que quizás no entenderías 'me saqué la cresta/la mierda/la chucha...¿o si?
Buenos días.

gg


----------

